#         1  7.7

## viktorovna

.    .       ,  .     .  .   .76    .  ..    ,     -   .      .      ,   ,  . , .

----------

"    " ?

----------


## viktorovna

.

----------

*viktorovna*,   ,    "  /". ?

----------


## viktorovna

(..  )_

----------

*viktorovna*,    ,  .
 - - -     ( ),

----------


## viktorovna

.   .    -  . .
  , . )))

----------

*viktorovna*, ..  ()  -?
       ? ( 68.2 - 76. )
  , ,   -

----------


## viktorovna

.       .            .         ,       ,     .         .  .   -  .

----------


## viktorovna

.      ,       .

----------

*viktorovna*,  62     ? ..  62.1  ,     62.2 ?

----------


## viktorovna

.   ,  ,       .    45   ?    ,   .

----------

> (..  )_


  ""    " "

----------


## viktorovna

,           ,    ?

----------

**,     :Wink: 
*viktorovna*,  45    .
    62.2 - 62.1 ?

----------


## viktorovna

, .        .-.  .       .

----------

**,  ...    ...   -  ...

----------


## viktorovna

.   ,    .    ?     .     .    .              -     .-.?

----------


## viktorovna

,       ,  ,      .

----------

> ,


     1?
  62.2 * 18/118 =   76.?

----------


## viktorovna

. 62.2 *18/118    - 76 .   ?      62   .    .

----------


## viktorovna

, , .,   .-.        ?  ?    ?    .

----------

> .-.        ?


 .    62.2 * 18/118 =    76..   ,          



> 62   .    .


 ,     ,   .

----------


## viktorovna

!!! -    . 
     ?? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TRIAN

> ??


    : "      ,    :Wink: "

----------

